# New Lathe



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I drove to Gilroy yesterday and am now the proud owner of a new UniTech (formerly Prazi) SD400 7.5 x 16 lathe.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohhhh, very nice.. 

A) what projects do you have lined up??? 
B) what did that set you back ??


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure looks nice! I'd be interested in what you think of it after you have put it through some paces for a while. Is it "rigid" enough, strong enough, precise (repeatable settings) enough for small parts work?


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, as I told ya on the phone, I think you are really going to be happy with that lathe. Did you get a 4 jaw with it, or any other accessories?


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice it looks the same as my Warco a nice accessory would be a quick change tool post


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper - From all I was able to glean while researching a new lathe, these are one of the better ones on the market in their size class. They are made in Germany (not China) and are very rigid, with precision ground ways on a heavy cast iron bed. The motor is very powerful and rugged, and they have a reputation for high precision. I bought the "inch" version as opposed to metric. For small work, I still have my Sherline CNC lathe.  

Bob - he was out of stock on the 4-jaw independent chuck, but has ordered me one. I bought no other accessories with it, though I'm sure I will. The tailstock taper is the same as my Sherline, so hopefully the drill chuck ,live center, etc. I already have will work in both machines. At some point I'll pick up a steady rest. 

Dave - after I finish #21, I want to build a Kozo 1" scale Climax.  The unit cost me $3300.00 plus tax, but you get what you pay for, especially in machine tools, and if you get a good one, you only need to buy it once. hehehe 

Tony - I've already been eying a quick-change tool post. LittleMachineShop.com has one that holds 4 tools for $134.00


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hopefully, by now you have chucked a piece of scrap in the chuck and made a few chips by now []


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm jellous!! That is a really nice looking machine. I'll be looking forward to posts about the Climax.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't Bob. In fact, it's still in the back of my car. Too big and heavy for me to get out by myself. A few guys are coming over tomorrow and we'll get it out, uncrate it, and lift it onto the bench. I am in fact clearing off space for it right now. &nbsp  

Winn - it'll be a while before that happens... at least a few months. I promised myself I'd finish #21 first before starting on the Climax. Whether or not I can keep that promise remains to be seen. hehehe


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow that sure is nice. Don't get your tie caught in it


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope he's not turning "wood" with that...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't get your tie caught in it
Is that anything like getting your extension cord caught in your power mower? &nbsp  

Duncan - my "wood" is just fine as it is, thank you.


----------



## Maurice F. Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't leave the key in the chuck either.... don' ask how i knows dat one.. .


----------



## bjcott (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,




With respect to the Kozo Climax, you should contact Ed Hume. He's making a Gauge 1 version right now:




http://www.flickr.com/photos/edhume3/sets/72157600964223180/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/edhume3/sets/72157604664938888/




Take care,

Barry


----------

